# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  What is the BEST binaural beat sound for lucid dreaming?

## Mantic

I've been trying with earbuds to listen to binural beats as I fall asleep but i can't fall asleep and I enter this weird state of meditation while being completely conscious and not seeing anything but black for about 30 mins. Then I just take out the earbuds because it didn't work and fall asleep. (don't have headphones btw). So I was wondering, if anyone has ever had any success tell me what works and what doesn't! (for beginners). Thanks! 

I can't post what I've tried already because I have to wait 7 days but the most popular ones on youtube.

----------


## melanieb

**Thread moved to Lucid Aids**

You can find some binaural beats info and YouTube vids in this section. I've never tried them to induce a LD but some people like them.

----------


## Scionox

Varies from person to person, also sounds like you were aware through NREM. do you practice awareness? i highly suggest not to rely on non-natural methods fully, check out those tutorials: Induction Methods and Techniques , and when you get one of methods/techniques going then you can try binaural beats.  :smiley: 
I personally use them mostly for WILD relaxation though.  ::tunes:: 

_*Moved to Lucid Aids*_

Edit: melanieb be  ::ninja::

----------


## MasterMind

Binaural beats are not used to in itself induce a state, they are used to help you do that on your own. Like a floatingboard isn't used to make you swim, in fact it can't just be used to make you swim, but only to help you understand and do it on your own.

However in order to get the binaural beat effect you need headphones.

Here is how it works: Monroe Products Hemi-Sync® Overview - YouTube

Good luck!

----------


## Cinder

Like MasterMind said, get headphones. Binaural beats utilizes noises of certain pitch, and earbuds distorts sounds in order to not make them sound weird. I don't think earbuds cannot be used for binaural beats, though, since I've heard some success stories.

I, like you, cannot fall asleep while listening to binaural beats. When I want to use binaural beats, I meditate. I have a track specialized in inducing lucid dreams. I imagine this like you are doing autosuggestions. By doing it in a state of deep meditation, the state of mind will stick and carry on to your dreams.

Though honestly, I don't think binaural beats are very useful on lucid dreaming. They are as effective as lucid foods (though not supplements obviously), and by that I mean they are not very useful. 

Binaural beats combined with meditation, on the other hand...





> However in order to get the binaural beat effect you need headphones.



I have heard from some people on other sites that they were able to use binaural beats with earbuds, although it does not work very well.
It could be a placebo effect, though.

----------


## Mantic

Yeah, thanks I really did think  binaural beats was just placebo because people want it to work so bad. Recently I figured out my method of LD thanks for all the replies!

----------

